
Why Americans have stopped eating leftovers - ALee
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/10/31/why-americans-have-stopped-eating-leftovers/?utm_term=.dc0059550432
======
brownbat
Basically:

“There were two big reasons people threw out edible food,” Gunders said. “They
thought it had spoiled, or they just didn’t like leftovers.”

Also, food has gotten very inexpensive. That lets people pay for variety.

I'm not sure it's wasting something if people genuinely don't want it, but
anyway...

